
Ruport Murdoch sold $125M in Theranos stock for just $1 - ogezi
http://www.businessinsider.com/rupert-murdoch-sells-theranos-stake-2017-3
======
trendia
> That price tag could potentially allow Murdoch to write off his investment
> in Theranos as a loss, a move that could let the media mogul save millions
> on taxes owed on other investments, the report speculated.

That was my guess reading the headline.

